# What Does This Stand For?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Know a Guy that has been arrested several times for this but I have know idea what M.V.F.R. stands for?

Failure to display evidence of M.V.F.R.

big rockpile


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Motor Vehicle Fleet Report


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

mnn2501 said:


> Motor Vehicle Fleet Report


He don't drive.One other time looked like someone had beat the something out of him.I found out he did it to him self and that was what he was arrested for. :shrug: Oh he is Homeless and not in his right mind.

big rockpile


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

"Motor Vehicle Financial Responsibility" maybe? Also, known as insurance. Maybe the injuries were from a traffic collision.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

whodunit said:


> "Motor Vehicle Financial Responsibility" maybe? Also, known as insurance. Maybe the injuries were from a traffic collision.


I don't think it has anything to do with Driving he don't drive hasn't for years.He just walks the streets having a conversation with whatever demons in his head.

big rockpile


----------



## D Lynn (May 26, 2008)

Is it possible that it's because he has no valid I.D. on him? I have heard of cops getting quite snarky because people have no I.D.

Maybe they are looking for a drivers licence (for I.D.)


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

I would guess something to do with false report.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I just talked with a person that knows him and he said it's probably because he owes the County for Time in Jail.Said he owes another cpounty money too.

big rockpile


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

big rockpile said:


> I just talked with a person that knows him and he said it's probably because he owes the County for Time in Jail.Said he owes another cpounty money too.
> 
> big rockpile


How does a person end up owing the country for time in jail.
Where I live they pay the people a certain amount for every day they spend in jail.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

In Az for certain crimes you are charged per day for jail. Driving under the influence. I know at one time it was $50 a day. I think its $75 a day now, maybe $100.

BRR, sounds like some kind of financial report. Maybe failure to show he's to poor not to pay for his stay?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

pancho said:


> How does a person end up owing the country for time in jail.
> Where I live they pay the people a certain amount for every day they spend in jail.


Here you pay each day.



Pearl B said:


> In Az for certain crimes you are charged per day for jail. Driving under the influence. I know at one time it was $50 a day. I think its $75 a day now, maybe $100.
> 
> BRR, sounds like some kind of financial report. Maybe failure to show he's to poor not to pay for his stay?


Well last I heard he gets few hundred a month.Buys his Legal Meds and then buys Illegal,then has nothing for the rest of the month.

big rockpile


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

big rockpile said:


> Here you pay each day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe thats it. Illegal = no receipt. Cant prove to the court he cant pay.


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

Motor Vehicle Financial Responsibility is what it stands for.

It is kind of a catch all term for a variety things. Just because he does not have a vehicle does not mean that the term doesn't apply. If, at one time, he did own a vehicle and his license was suspended and he is then picked up by the police, for whatever, he could still be charged with a MVFR because of the suspended license. It could still be listed as suspended thus the charge of MVFR.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Sound like he needs to toss a brick threw the police station window ,that way he'll get a home . eep:


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Billie in MO said:


> Motor Vehicle Financial Responsibility is what it stands for.
> 
> It is kind of a catch all term for a variety things. Just because he does not have a vehicle does not mean that the term doesn't apply. If, at one time, he did own a vehicle and his license was suspended and he is then picked up by the police, for whatever, he could still be charged with a MVFR because of the suspended license. It could still be listed as suspended thus the charge of MVFR.


Ok this makes sense.He did get stopped for this several years ago.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Sawmill Jim said:


> Sound like he needs to toss a brick threw the police station window ,that way he'll get a home . eep:


Well I wish he would be put some where safe.

big rockpile


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

big rockpile said:


> I don't think it has anything to do with Driving he don't drive hasn't for years.He just walks the streets having a conversation with whatever demons in his head.
> 
> big rockpile


I think I saw him at the store yesterday. 

He seemed to be having a good time! :teehee:


----------



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

Sawmill Jim said:


> Sound like he needs to toss a brick threw the police station window ,that way he'll get a home . eep:


Yep, give that have crazy cackle and yell out "It's me it's me it's Ernest T"


----------



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

On second thought no, then you'd have some fillin station moron runnin out cryin "Citizans arrast, citizans arrast"


----------

